# Sao Cbiz phản ứng khi bị chụp lén



## Xinh (24 Tháng chín 2012)

Những phản ứng "cuồng nộ" của *sao Hoa ngữ* trước ống kính:
_





Phát hiện có người theo chụp ảnh, phản ứng đầu tiên của Tôn Lệ là lấy  túi che bụng rồi quay đầu chỉ tay đòi phóng viên xóa ngay ảnh._​ _




Vì giận dữ khi con gái cưng bị chụp lén, Lý Á Bằng đã có xung đột với 2  kí giả tại sân bay sau khi tham gia đám cưới một đồng nghiệp._​ _




Khi Trương Bá Chi bay từ Hồng Kông tới Thụy Sỹ làm việc cũng từng bị  paparazzi theo đến tận nơi. Bấy giờ, người này đã chặn đầu taxi của Bá  Chi để chụp ảnh, song nữ diễn viên tỏ ra khá lạnh lùng, thậm chí còn lấy  điện thoại ra chụp cảnh anh ta bị cảnh sát đến bắt và dọa sẽ đưa lên  mạng._​ _




Ngày 15/3/2004, Trần Quán Hy xung đột và đánh nhau với 2 thanh niên  ngoại quốc ở Hồng Kông mà không hay biết đã bị chụp lén. Cuối cùng anh  chàng đã phải gọi điện cho công ty quản lí đến cứu._​ _




Ngày 6/7/2011, đạo diễn nổi tiếng Khương Văn tỏ ra rất bất mãn khi phát hiện bị chụp lén và định “động thủ” với paparazzi._​ _




Ngày 26/7/2011, nữ diễn viên Trương Vũ Ỷ và ông xã Vương Toàn An bị  phóng viên bắt gặp trước cửa khách sạn đợi xe. Khi trợ lí của họ phát  hiện bị chụp lén thì liền lập tức lấy tay che để Vũ Ỷ nhanh chóng đi ra  sau xe trốn, trong khi đó, chồng cô yêu cầu không được chụp nữa._​ _




Trần Tiểu Xuân là đối tượng thường xuyên bị các phóng viên theo  sát. Một lần nọ khi đi mua sắm phát hiện bị bám theo, anh này liền giận  dữ quát nạt dẫn tới hai bên lời qua tiếng lại._​ _




Nữ MC xinh đẹp xứ Đài Vương Di Nhân tỏ ra rất sợ hãi khi phát hiện có người chụp lén cô chỉnh sửa bikini._​


----------

